

Accepting payments is getting easier - brokenmusic
https://gear.mycelium.com

======
Rassah_
Detailed description here
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/35b2vo/mycelium_ann...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/35b2vo/mycelium_announces_mycelium_gear/)

